# ATAPI DVD dd 2x16x4x16



## rugbyboy2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can get the driver for this DVD rom? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

If it a ide dvd drive windows loads the driver.


----------



## rugbyboy2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

windows has loaded what i believe is the standard cd rom driver. My DVD-R drive will play DVD's but fast. It also won't recognize a blank CDR. It has no trouble with regular prerecorded or disks i recorded previously.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

rugbyboy2005 said:


> windows has loaded what i believe is the standard cd rom driver. My DVD-R drive will play DVD's but fast. It also won't recognize a blank CDR. It has no trouble with regular prerecorded or disks i recorded previously.



Your burning software is/ updated/ etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a firmware update


----------

